# EC stack question



## djk80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys I am going to start an EC stack but these are the products I have to work with







AND The Caffeine is ::






I heard to start with 5mg of eph and less of the caffeine however as you can see each pill is 8mg and 200 of caffeine

I have been taking a diet supplement called meltdown that has caffeine so my body I guess is somewhat use to it

Im currently 5'8 168 pounds how should I start the stack and how should I gradually increase ?? What would I consider maximum dosage as well that would be safe??

Please let me know with these products also any help is appreciated


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 8, 2009)

> I have been taking a diet supplement called meltdown that has caffeine so my body I guess is somewhat use to it


_I had great results with Meltdown btw..good stuff_


----------



## djk80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you think EC stack is just the same as meltdown or what would meltdown have that benefits me more? But yah any help on the dosage anyones?


----------



## Built (Apr 8, 2009)

The "typical" dosing ratio for E:C is 1:10, with a standard "dose" being 20mg Ephedrine : 200mg Caffeine

I'd try one of the 8mg tabs of E with half a caffeine, or something that provides 100mg caffeine, and titrate up the doses. I personally prefer multiple small doses to "three huge hits", but I've taken as much as 80mg of ephedrine and 1000mg caffeine daily without problems, simply by titrating up and down with first the ephedrine, then the caffeine, and taking it in divided doses of 8-16mg ephedrine with 200mg caffeine. Ditching caffeine all at once is responsible for the lethargy and the headaches.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 10, 2009)

Built said:


> The "typical" dosing ratio for E:C is 1:10, with a standard "dose" being 20mg Ephedrine : 200mg Caffeine
> 
> I'd try one of the 8mg tabs of E with half a caffeine, or something that provides 100mg caffeine, and titrate up the doses. I personally prefer multiple small doses to "three huge hits", but I've taken as much as 80mg of ephedrine and 1000mg caffeine daily without problems, simply by titrating up and down with first the ephedrine, then the caffeine, and taking it in divided doses of 8-16mg ephedrine with 200mg caffeine. Ditching caffeine all at once is responsible for the lethargy and the headaches.



_When I first started taking the stack myself many moons ago, I to started with this dosage and made my way up top this dosage..20mg Ephedrine : 200mg Caffeine with great results._


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Isn't 80mg E a bit excessive or no?  Tried 12.5mg/day last week with no ill effects at all, will be trying 25mg/day next week.


----------



## Berto (Apr 10, 2009)

Tank316 said:


> _I had great results with Meltdown btw..good stuff_



There've been independent studies that show Meltdown does work.  Note that it contains synephrine instead of ephedrine.  I've never seen any studies if synephrine alone really does anything though.

Anyway, 25mg seems to be the standard E dose.  Starting small sounds like a good idea though


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

80mg isn't excessive.

The "standard" EC dosing is 25mg E with 200mg C, T.I.D.

That's 75mg of ephedrine daily. I took 80mg. 

I just didn't take it all at once.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hah wow, guess 12.5mg/day was seriously underdosing it.  No wonder I didn't feel anything.  Just didn't want to jump in blind to find out it had some bad effect on me.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 10, 2009)

Built said:


> 80mg isn't excessive.
> 
> The "standard" EC dosing is 25mg E with 200mg C, T.I.D.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 10, 2009)

Berto said:


> There've been independent studies that show Meltdown does work.  Note that it contains synephrine instead of ephedrine.  I've never seen any studies if synephrine alone really does anything though.
> 
> Anyway, 25mg seems to be the standard E dose.  Starting small sounds like a good idea though


When Eric Broser was with VPX, I did a test run with it, It worked very well.


----------



## freydo (Apr 10, 2009)

Can running an ec stack cause adrenal fatigue?


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 10, 2009)

freydo said:


> Can running an ec stack cause adrenal fatigue?



Yes - that's one reason that Built recommended weaning yourself off of the stack rather than going cold turkey.  If you go cold turkey, expect some nasty headaches and extreme exhaustion (if it's bad).


----------



## Balin (Apr 10, 2009)

How long is the maximum you would want to take an EC stack, 4-6 weeks type thing?


----------



## Built (Apr 10, 2009)

Balin, google "drumlib ephedrine" and look on his site. 

You can run ephedrine for extended periods of time. I have.


----------

